
The Subway Map That Rattled New Yorkers - jamesbritt
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/06/arts/design/the-subway-map-that-rattled-new-yorkers.html?_r=1&ref=design
======
Wingman4l7
A recent & related piece by the NY Times, about the same map: "On the Vaunted
City Subway Map, Mistakes and Phantom Blocks"
([http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/07/nyregion/on-new-york-
subwa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/07/nyregion/on-new-york-subway-map-a-
wayward-broadway-and-phantom-blocks.html)) -- courtesy of a tweet from
information visualization guru Edward Tufte.

------
Wingman4l7
Also, a discussion of the 1933 London Underground map design (which the 1972
NY subway map was based off of) on Tufte's website:
[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=00005W)

